# 

## Rezi

jestem na etapie monatażu brodzików płaskich ( wysokosc 3cm)
instalator wykuł mi dziurę w posadzce do samego styropianu aby zmieści syfon - rozkuł mi pod całym brodzikiem bo jak twierdzi musi mieć podejście na tyle elastyczne aby mógł swobodnie manipulowac brodzikiem po ułozeniu płytek i tytaj właśnie mam problem

Jak wylac mase pod brodzikiem i jak zrobic izolację z folii w płynie?
Czy syfon później jest zabetonowany w posadzce i aby go ew kiedyś zmienic trzeba rozkuwac posadzke ?
W jaki sośób montowaliście takie brodziki?

----------


## acca5

Ja bym podłączyła sie do tego pytania  i zapytała jaki syfon zastosować do takiego brodzika montowanego w podłogę, ktory sie sprawdza, na pewno musi to być syfon otwierany z gory aby go czyscić.

----------


## Lawy

> Jak wylac mase pod brodzikiem i jak zrobic izolację z folii w płynie?


Nie rozkuwasz pod cały brodzik tylko pod syfon, a brodzik lepiej umieścić na piance.




> Czy syfon później jest zabetonowany w posadzce i aby go ew kiedyś zmienic trzeba rozkuwac posadzke ?


Raczej nie należy go zamurowywać ,  aby syfon był sztywny uszczelniasz tą dziurę w której syfon pianką




> W jaki sośób montowaliście takie brodziki?


tak jak wyżej opisałem. Tylko że u mnie pod syfon dziura byla dobrze dopasowana gdyż wylewkę tam robiłem poźniej mając już brodzik i syfon, więc obyło się bez rozkuwania.

----------


## Lawy

> Ja bym podłączyła sie do tego pytania  i zapytała jaki syfon zastosować do takiego brodzika montowanego w podłogę, ktory sie sprawdza, na pewno musi to być syfon otwierany z gory aby go czyscić.


ja użyłem syfon Ravaka, gdyż w porównaniu z innymi był dość niski. Ale z tego co  tu kiedyś na forum czytałem istnieją  syfony dość płytkie nadające się właśnie do takich rzeczy,
Teraz to większosć syfonów do brodzika można czyścić od zewnatrz.

----------


## Imka

My wstawilismy taki syfon - rzeczywiście jest zabetonowany (mam nadzieję, że nie będzie potrzeby wymieniać go), oczywiście folia w płynie, 
a do czyszczenia po prostu zdejmuje się tę srodkową część, która na zdjęciu leży z boku (wszystko jeszcze w folii) i wyciąga się środek, który jest z tworzywa...
Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie kłopotów z uzytkowaniem...   :Wink2:

----------


## Lawy

> My wstawilismy taki syfon - *rzeczywiście jest zabetonowany* (mam nadzieję, że nie będzie potrzeby wymieniać go),


nie masz brodzika, więc nie ma innej możliwości jak syfon "zabetonowany".  
Na początku miał hyć u mnie taki "brodzik" z płytek...ale żona się przestraszyła utrzymania czystości w czymś takim i postanowiłem zrobić chociaż płytki brodzik...

Natomiast gdy masz brodzik i syfon masz w wykutej dziurze na niego nie musisz go potem zalewać...

----------


## klips

> My wstawilismy taki syfon - rzeczywiście jest zabetonowany


Imka chcę zrobić u siebie dokładnie tak samo, napisz jaką miałaś głębokość od wylewki betonowej (stropu) do gotowej podłogi w kafelkach (czyli jaką masz wysokość syfonu z odpływem). Ja u sibie mam najwyżej 10 cm i nie wiem czy nie za mało a nie chcę brodzika nawet płaskiego.

----------


## gośka57

> Napisał Imka
> 
> My wstawilismy taki syfon - rzeczywiście jest zabetonowany  
> 
> 
> 
> Imka chcę zrobić u siebie dokładnie tak samo, napisz jaką miałaś głębokość od wylewki betonowej (stropu) do gotowej podłogi w kafelkach (czyli jaką masz wysokość syfonu z odpływem). Ja u sibie mam najwyżej 10 cm i nie wiem czy nie za mało a nie chcę brodzika nawet płaskiego.


Ja też marzę o czymś takim. Prosze opisz dokładnie, jak zrobiliście ten "brodzik". Co jest pod nim?

----------


## Lawy

Gośka57 co do takich pryszniców

po pierwsze:
http://www.muratordom.pl/7498_4549.htm

po drugie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=68258 (bieżąca dyskusja na wnętrzach)

po trzecie - już było sporo takich wątków typu brodzik murowany, prysznic bez brodzika itp itd

----------


## Rezi

LAWY
dzieki za posty ale nie do końca pozbawiają mnie obaw 
sam syfon ma ok 5-6 cm wysokości ( sufon stosowany przez huppe)

1. montujac brodzi o grubości 2-3 cm musisz miec możliwość ew przesunięć brodzika i rury pod brodzikim aby ją dobrze dopasować a więc i ew podniesienia czy przsunięcia 

2. samo opiankowanie syfonu ? a co z izolacją przeciwilgociową ?

----------


## Imka

> Napisał klips
> 
> Imka chcę zrobić u siebie dokładnie tak samo, napisz jaką miałaś głębokość od wylewki betonowej (stropu) do gotowej podłogi w kafelkach (czyli jaką masz wysokość syfonu z odpływem). Ja u sibie mam najwyżej 10 cm i nie wiem czy nie za mało a nie chcę brodzika nawet płaskiego.
> 
> 
> Ja też marzę o czymś takim. Prosze opisz dokładnie, jak zrobiliście ten "brodzik". Co jest pod nim?


Obiecuję, że opiszę dokładnie jak tylko wróci Mój Facet, bo to On jest od spraw technicznych   :Lol:    a ja "tylko" od całej reszty...  :Wink2:

----------


## Lawy

powtórzyła się wiadomość... ;/

----------


## Lawy

> LAWY
> dzieki za posty ale nie do końca pozbawiają mnie obaw 
> sam syfon ma ok 5-6 cm wysokości ( sufon stosowany przez huppe)
> 
> 1. montujac brodzi o grubości 2-3 cm musisz miec możliwość ew przesunięć brodzika i rury pod brodzikim aby ją dobrze dopasować a więc i ew podniesienia czy przsunięcia 
> 
> 2. samo opiankowanie syfonu ? a co z izolacją przeciwilgociową ?



nie bardzo rozumiem punktu 1. Najpierw dopasowujesz brodzik, rozmieszczasz wszystko, po odjęciu brodzika "na sucho" wiesz dokładnie gdzie ten syfon powinien się znaleźć. Wtedy go już można ta pianką na sztywno tam zapiankować (a przecież gdybyś zabetonował to już poprawki  mogę być dość ciężkie). Piana tez iod arzu taka sztywna się nie robi więc mozna wtedy walczyć z brodzikiem 
(powtórzę - ja na poczatku miałem zgodnie z instrukcją Ravaka montować brodzik na wylewce ale za namową fachowców zdecydowałem się że łatwiej i lepiej będzie na piance)

punkt 2. masz dziurę w wylewce, no to walnij tą dziurę folią w płynie tak jak i resztę co w prysznicu się znajduje....

----------


## gośka57

> Gośka57 co do takich pryszniców
> 
> po pierwsze:
> http://www.muratordom.pl/7498_4549.htm
> 
> po drugie
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=68258 (bieżąca dyskusja na wnętrzach)
> 
> po trzecie - już było sporo takich wątków typu brodzik murowany, prysznic bez brodzika itp itd


Dzięki za namiary   :smile:

----------


## tukaj

Witam,

W przypadku kabiny z wylewanym brodzikiem kolejność prac była następująca:
Na tak zwanym chudziaku zaizolowanym dysperbitem K, kładzionym na zimno polożono papę izolacyjną na to grubą folię, na folię styropian z warstwą termicznej izolacji, ekran i siatkę zbrojeniową:



Jak widać na zdjęciu przestrzeń pod kabinę, a praktycznie brodzik zostawiono przy wykonywaniu wylewek, właśnie po to by nie było żadnych problemów ze spadkiem dla odpływu od syfonu ( kratki ściekowej) do instalacji kanalizacyjnej.

Brodzik wykonano z gresu z odpowiednimi spadkami do kratki Viega ( dostęp do syfonu od góry). Drzwi suwane Huppe zamocowano na cokole.







Natomiast w oryginalnej kabinie ( asymetryczna ćwierć koła 80/90cm.) brodzik z fabyczną osłoną posadowiony jest na wylewce. Gwarantuje to odpoiwdni spadek odpływu.



pozdrawiam:  :big tongue:  

Darek

----------


## wg

U mnie tam gdzie miał być brodzik wcale nie robili wylewki. Nie wiem jakie masz wątpliwości co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej - po to jest brodzik żeby nie ciekło. Skupić się trzeba na na połączeniu brodzika ze ścianą i szczelnym zamontowaniu syfonu.

----------


## Rezi

czyli poprostu nie robic uszczelniac pod samym brodzikiem ? ?

----------


## wg

Dokładnie tak.
Takie uszczelnienie chciałbyś robić na wypadek gdyby woda ciekła z syfonu (brodzik nie powinien raczej przepuszczać  :big grin:  )? Nawet gdybyś chciał to nie ma jak tego zrobić, jeśli byś chciał izolować przeciwwilgociowo beton pod syfonem to i tak woda sobie popłynie wierzchem i wpłnie pod styropian/wylewkę, znajdzie sobie jakąś drogę.
Co do pianki to bym raczej nie piankował syfonu bo ciężko będzie później w razie czego odkręcić i coś zrobić. 
U mnie brodzik jest wpuszczony w podłogę i stoi sobie na stelażu kupionym w komplecie.

----------


## tukaj

> U mnie tam gdzie miał być brodzik wcale nie robili wylewki. Nie wiem jakie masz wątpliwości co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej - po to jest brodzik żeby nie ciekło. Skupić się trzeba na na połączeniu brodzika ze ścianą i szczelnym zamontowaniu syfonu.


Witam,

Nie mam nic przeciwko takiemu rozwiązaniu, chciałbym  tylko stwierdzić fakt, że przy wyborze kabiny kupiłem oryginalne rozwiązanie z proponowanym brodzikiem i jego osloną, montowaną na wylewce. Co do dostępności do odplywu- syfonu  myślę że jest ciut łatwiejsza. Ponadto do tego typu brodzka ( nietypowy bo asymetryczny, nie dopasowalem produktu innej firmy) nie było stelaża tylko same nóżki. Stabilność takiego rozwiązania nie przemawiała do mnie i postanowiłem podeprzeć brodzik w kilku dodatkowych miejscach ( w oryginale były trzy nogi), co zdecydowanie polepszyło jego stabilność. Oczywiście takie posadowienie ma też swoje wady, bo przy wejściu do kabiny muszę pokonać niewielki "stopień".

pozdrawiam  :big tongue:  


Darek

----------


## wg

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak oryginalne rozwiązanie w postaci osłony. Można brodzik wpuścić lub nie i jeśli nie wpuszczamy dokupujemy osłonę. Spadek nie ma nic wspólnego z posadowieniem brodzika. Brodzik poziomujemy a spadek do odpływu zapewnia jego kształt.

----------


## Lawy

> Co do pianki to bym raczej nie piankował syfonu bo ciężko będzie później w razie czego odkręcić i coś zrobić. 
> U mnie brodzik jest wpuszczony w podłogę i stoi sobie na stelażu kupionym w komplecie.


co chcesz odkręcać?
 Ja zapiankować musialbym i tak ponieważ u mnie nie było miejsca na stelaż (płytko) więc brodzik na piance i tak czy siak by przytrzymała syfon.





> U mnie tam gdzie miał być brodzik wcale nie robili wylewki.


Czy jest to podłoga na gruncie? znaczy chodzi mi o styro...skoro nie dałeś wylewki to i w takim wypadku styro też nie masz?

----------


## wg

Odkręcać syfon od góry.
To jest podłoga na gruncie. Styropian mam, tylko pod nóżki stelaża podłożone są cegły. Identyczne rozwiązanie mam na poddaszu i tam pod brodzikiem nie ma styropianu i trzeba było podkuć strop żeby syfon się zmieścił.

----------


## tukaj

> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak oryginalne rozwiązanie w postaci osłony. Można brodzik wpuścić lub nie i jeśli nie wpuszczamy dokupujemy osłonę. Spadek nie ma nic wspólnego z posadowieniem brodzika. Brodzik poziomujemy a spadek do odpływu zapewnia jego kształt.


Witaj,

Może się mylę ale proszę wskaż mi innego producenta asymetrycznego brodzika i osłony( 80/90 cm)  .

Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:  

Darek

----------


## wg

> Napisał wg
> 
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak oryginalne rozwiązanie w postaci osłony. Można brodzik wpuścić lub nie i jeśli nie wpuszczamy dokupujemy osłonę. Spadek nie ma nic wspólnego z posadowieniem brodzika. Brodzik poziomujemy a spadek do odpływu zapewnia jego kształt.
> 
> 
> Witaj,
> 
> Może się mylę ale proszę wskaż mi innego producenta asymetrycznego brodzika i osłony( 80/90 cm)  .
> 
> ...


Chyba sie nie zrozumieliśmy  :Wink2:   Nic nie pisałem o Twojej osłonie czy brodziku tylko napisałem, że wcale nie trzeba mieć osłony bo można brodzik wpuścić.

----------


## Lawy

> *Odkręcać syfon od góry.*
> To jest podłoga na gruncie. Styropian mam, tylko pod nóżki stelaża podłożone są cegły. Identyczne rozwiązanie mam na poddaszu i tam pod brodzikiem nie ma styropianu i trzeba było podkuć strop żeby syfon się zmieścił.


To dlaczego w takim razie przeeszkadza usztywnienie syfonu?

U mnie inaczej rozwiązane - ponieważ miał być brodzik z płytek toteż nie robiłem tam wylewki razem z innymi. Po zamienie koncepcji na brodzik normalny (tyle że płytki) zrobiłem pod wymiar zakupionego brodzika wylewkę o tyle chudszą aby brodzik się zmieścił - a pod syfon po prostu nie robiłem wylewki została prostokątna dziura w ktorej rura i syfon się zmieściły - stoją one na styropianie[/url]

----------


## bajanadjembe

Odświeżam.
Mam właśnie brodzik płaski. W zasadzie już mam wykonane zagłębienie pod niski syfon (też huppe).
Nurtuje mnie czy brodzik stawiać na płytkach, czy na wylewce. Czy dosunąć się krawędziami do ściany i nad nim na ścianach kleić płytki, czy najpierw płytki, i do nich krawędzie brodzika.
Wykonawcę do płytek mam takiego, co to mówi, że on od montażu brodzika, wanny i reszty nie jest, bo on nie hydraulik. I najpierw chce porobić zabudowy, izolacje, kleić płytki i do widzenia.
I tu moje zmartwienie: czy aby hydraulik potem w to wszystko się wpasuje. Samo wykucie na przedłużenie rury odpływowej i syfon, też robił mi hydraulik, bo ten od płytek nie chciał (taki to fachowiec o wąskiej specjalizacji, hm).

I jeszcze inne pytanie, co prawda w innym temacie:
Czy montowaliście swoje brodziki i wanny z zastosowaniem takich taśm naklejanych na boki? Widziałam to gdzieś. Jest taki system uszczelniania tej strefy okołobrzegowej. Może ktoś wie. Może ktoś tak ma. Podzielcie się.

----------


## f.5

https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...92134524530210

https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...66878623224274

----------


## bajanadjembe

Dzięki za zdjęcia. 
Wasz brodzik to naprawdę płaski. (Mój może źle nazwałam, ma 4 cm wysokości i plan był by montować "na" posadzce, tzn o te 4 cm ma być powyżej jej poziomu) 

Czy pod brodzikiem masz folię w płynie z taśmami w narożnikach czy tylko pod płytkami? Jak i czym masz uszczelnione połączenie krawędzi brodzika z posadzką i ścianami? A brodzik to bezpośrednio na wyewce, czy na jakiś plackach sylikonowych?

/Tych taśm brzegowych uszczelniających i dylatujących pewnie nie masz, bo gdy się je stosuje, to najpierw ustawia się brodzik (z naklejoną taśmą, która od drugiej strony też ma klej do przyklejenia do ściany), potem robi się izolację z folii w płynie na ścianach (załapując też tę taśme od brodzika), i kładzie płytki, (z tego co zapamiętałam powyżej poziomu brodzika) w szczeline sznur i sylikon//

Mam tyle tych pytań... a mój glazurnik zna się tylko na zabudowie i układaniu płytek, a nie na uszczczelnianiu. Poważnie zastanawiam się na zmianie wykonawcy. Nie powiem: gres na balkonach i przedpokoju zrobil mi suuuper. Lepiej jednak żeby łazienkę jeden wykonał nam kompleksowo.

Jeśli jeszcze ktoś chciaby pokazać, napisać,  jak ma rozwiaząne izolacje przy brodziku i wannie, to będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## f.5

To ciemne co widac na zdjeciu to  własnie folia w plynie , na rogach jest wtopiona niebieska taśma.
To standard mojego glazurnika jak i też to ze to on robil podłoże pod brodzik.
wykonywał tez przeróbkę elektryki i przeróbkę CO.
Generalnie ponad miesiąc siedzial w tej łazience.

folia w płynie jest po całym obwodzie łazienki bo sciany dzialowe mam z ytonaga i wolałem miec szczelnie.
brodzik jest na wylewce specjalnie uformowanej aby sie nie uginal mimo ze jest to brodzik stalowy i bardzo twardy.

pomiedzy brodzikiem a scianą jest oczywiscie silikon
dodam ze na etapie wykonania lazienki wymiar pomiedzy scianami musial miec dokłądnie 160 cm dlatego ze brodzik ma tyle.
czyli sam brodzik wszedł prawie na sztywno i z tym bylo najwiecej roboty.

ten spod pod brodzik był wykonywany z tego co pamietam około tygodnia ciagle był nadlewny aby usztywnic konstrukcję
dlatego z glazurnikiem nie liczylismy się od metrow plytek bo by sie tego nie podjął.

moja rada zmien fachowca 
jesli łazienka ma miec gwarancje i w wypadku odpukać awarii masz sie kłócic kto zawinił to czy glazurnik , elektryk czy hydraulik moze szklarz to lepiej poszukać osoby ktora zrobi to kompleksowo.

takie moje zdanie

----------


## bajanadjembe

No właśnie. Dzięki.

----------


## bajanadjembe

> Jeśli jeszcze ktoś chciaby pokazać, napisać, jak ma rozwiaząne izolacje przy brodziku i wannie, to będę bardzo wdzięczna.


Śmiało. dawajcie, dawajcie...
Interesuje mnie najbardziej styk rantu wanny i brodzika ze ścianą. Spotkałam kiedyś ten system z taśmami. Ciekawy był. (Do tego też rozwiązania do wytłumienia.)
(A może osobny wątek powinnam założyć? odnośnie tych uszczelnień? w innym dziale?)

----------

